#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Израиль >  > > >  >  >  Не с кем помедитировать!

## Денис Олегович

Есть ли кто из Бат- яма.  Согласен на любую традицию, лишь бы буддист... Да было бы нам медитация... :Smilie:

----------


## Hang Gahm

Медитировать можно и одному. Но если есть желание, можем эту тему обсудить.

----------

Aion (25.05.2016), Ургьен Шераб (25.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

В Израиле есть центр Медитации: http://en.metta.org.il/ не знаю, далеко ли от Вас
можно медитировать с Аджаном Офер Ади

----------

Aion (25.05.2016), Нико (14.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Не надо Вам лишь бы буддистов....если хотите медитировать, можете и один. Тут есть темы, как и с чего начинать.

----------

Алик (15.06.2014)

----------


## Юань Дин

уже с 2007 года медитирую один. И не жалуюсь.

----------

Aion (25.05.2016), Алик (15.06.2014), Нико (16.06.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> уже с 2007 года медитирую один. И не жалуюсь.





> Не надо Вам лишь бы буддистов....если хотите медитировать, можете и один. Тут есть темы, как и с чего начинать.





> В Израиле есть центр Медитации: http://en.metta.org.il/ не знаю, далеко ли от Вас
> можно медитировать с Аджаном Офер Ади





> Медитировать можно и одному. Но если есть желание, можем эту тему обсудить.


ну что ж, давайте обсудим: дата стартового поста темы 07.12.2011 г., посты участников обсуждения 14-15.06.2014. Последняя активность ТСа на форуме 17.12.2011. Что же Вы эдакое медитируете, что не изволите замечать бесполезность обсуждения в этой мёртвой теме?

----------

Aion (25.05.2016), Hang Gahm (22.06.2014), Игорь Ю (10.07.2014), Шавырин (24.06.2014)

----------


## PampKin Head

ДО на коллективные собирается обычно в Раматгане.

----------

Ургьен Шераб (25.05.2016)

----------


## Шенпен

> ну что ж, давайте обсудим: дата стартового поста темы 07.12.2011 г., посты участников обсуждения 14-15.06.2014. Последняя активность ТСа на форуме 17.12.2011. Что же Вы эдакое медитируете, что не изволите замечать бесполезность обсуждения в этой мёртвой теме?


 Ничего страшного - обычный некропостинг.

----------


## Юань Дин

07.12.2011г.:



> Есть ли кто из Бат- яма.  Согласен на любую традицию, лишь бы буддист... Да было бы нам медитация...


14.06.14г.:



> Медитировать можно и одному. Но если есть желание, можем эту тему обсудить.


Вот видите, прошло всего 2,5 года, а уже ни желаний, ни самого Дениса Олеговича. Это реализация замечательной медитации.

----------

Hang Gahm (23.06.2014), Фил (23.06.2014)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Просто подумалось, человек 2 с половиной года ждёт хоть какой-то реакции, а ему никто даже спасибо не поставит. Уж лучше поздно, чем никогда.

----------

Ургьен Шераб (25.05.2016), Эделизи (28.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Просто подумалось, человек 2 с половиной года ждёт хоть какой-то реакции, а ему никто даже спасибо не поставит. Уж лучше поздно, чем никогда.


Да что вы привязались к коллективной медитации? Ролевая игра?

----------


## Алик

> Просто подумалось, человек 2 с половиной года ждёт хоть какой-то реакции, а ему никто даже спасибо не поставит. Уж лучше поздно, чем никогда.


Последняя активность Дениса Олеговича на форуме была 17.12.2011 19:46, а вопрос был задан 7.12.2911. Так что он только десять дней и ждал  :Frown: .

----------

Монферран (26.05.2016)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Так что он только десять дней и ждал .


Или всё нашел самостоятельно. Или худшее - ушел и упустил возможность открыть для себя увлекательное путешествие в мир буддизма, путь к ясному свету  :Frown:

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Вообще, если кому-то реально не с кем помедитировать, а медитировать одному как-то уж совсем надоело, то есть онлайн-дзендо: http://www.treeleaf.org/.

Если там зарегистрироваться, то можно сидеть дзадзен вместе со всеми по видеовстрече в гугл.толке. Правда, на сегодняшний момент, там время для жителей нашей страны не очень удобное, почти всё ночью проходит, но есть встречи, которые проходят в 7 утра по Москве.

----------

Aion (25.05.2016), Ургьен Шераб (25.05.2016)

----------


## Tais

Есть сангха в Бат-Яме

Пишите на е-майл  taisafinsky@hotmail.com

Подробности о сангхе и учителе на сайтах

www.zen-satori.org
www.zenki.com

----------


## Игорь Ю

> 07.12.2011г.:
> 
> 
> 14.06.14г.:
> 
> 
> Вот видите, прошло всего 2,5 года, а уже ни желаний, ни самого Дениса Олеговича. Это реализация замечательной медитации.


Может он наоборот на два года в медитацию глубочайшую погрузился и Дхьяны четвертой достиг?

----------


## Антон Соносон

Вложение 16674

----------


## Ургьен Шераб

> Медитировать можно и одному. Но если есть желание, можем эту тему обсудить.


где есть в израиле дзогчен община и как сними связаться?

----------


## Ургьен Шераб

> ДО на коллективные собирается обычно в Раматгане.


где есть в израиле дзогчен община и как сними связаться?
0543891580

----------


## Кузьмич

Кхм, искать с кем помедитировать очень похоже на искать с кем помастурбировать...

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

а как на иврите будет 'медитировать' ? 
читал, что Бааль- шем-тов практиковал в затворах (hисбойдедус)

----------


## Шенпен

hитбодедут это уединение. 
Медитация, так и будет на иврите - медитация. Глагол-лимдот. למדוט 
Но это заимствование. В иудаизме, насколько я знаю, нет похожего термина.

----------

